

Ask HN: Will Ghost be the next Wordpress? - filipedeschamps

Do you think there&#x27;s any chance, or the nature of async, the need of Node process always be running (and then having to use things like Forever), will prevent this from happening?
======
brickmort
The answer at this point in the game is: Not for a while. Ghost is still in
it's infancy (version 0.3.3 as of this post), and it still needs plenty of
updates in order for it to be a complete 'full-fledged' platform. Maybe once
it stabilizes and has enough built-in features comparable to wordpress will it
be a contender, but right now wordpress is the most hassle-free, full-featured
website builder out there. You can turn wordpress into a shopping site, a
subscription site, etc. but Ghost is still primarily just a blogging platform,
which by the way is not a bad thing by any means.

The advantage that ghost has is that it built with a newer and much more solid
framework, so it's not as clunky and has less bugs and security
vulnerabilities to deal with (at least for now). The built-in analytics are a
nice advantage as well.

In any case, I'm optimistic and excited about the ghost platform. I plan to
make a move to ghost within the next coming weeks. I just hope the next
release brings in some basic features, like static content pages.

------
ericosperrella
no

~~~
filipedeschamps
Any argument?

The rise of Ghost resemble a lot of Wordpress at that time: simple and fast -
both features Wordpress doesn't have anymore... and Ghost do, despite the
nature of the language and Node itself like I pointed above.

~~~
amavisca
My argument would be the fact that it is "just a blogging platform."

~~~
filipedeschamps
As also Wordpress at the beginning.

